# Meklē produktu? >  Krāsotas dienas gaismas lampas

## raymotive

Vai kāds ir Rīgas veikalos ievērojis krāsainās 36W fluroscentās spuldzes?



Paldies.

----------


## tornislv

cenuklubā atminos redzējis, bet cik W, cik cm, - hvz, pasen bija, kad redzēju.

----------


## Smokings

Zinu, ka diskusija jau paziedējusi, bet tā kā pats nesen gāju cauri līdzīgai situācijai, gribu padalīties ar "svaigāku" pieredzi. 
Nesen man ar bija vajadzība iegādāties jaunas fluriscējošas spuldzes, taču cenu klublā atradu tikai dienas gaismas lampas - krāsaino laikam vairs uz vietas nav. Pagooglējos pa netu un izdomāju uzsvanīt pa interneta veikaliem, un buvdarbiem.lv čaļi man saorganizēja vajadzīgās lampas. (Lai arī ikdienā sāvā veikalā netirgo, jo zems pieprasījums.) 5 dienu laikā pēc zvana jau tiku uzstādīt savas jaunās spuldzes.
Tā ka, ja nevar netā atrast, re kā var izdarīt...no sarunas viens pret vienu nav ko baidīties - vajag tik zvanīt un jautāt.  ::

----------

